# Real full erase procedure



## jlpek17 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm wondering how to erase *everything* on my touchpad. I explain :

1) I use the WebOS System Menu to do a "Full Erase"

2) Then I used "HP WebOS Doctor" and restore the HP Touchpad.

"At this step I thought that everything would be erase *but* ..."

3) I use the "novacom -uninstaller" command and it make more space.

So now I'm wondering is there still something on It ? Does a one-command to do a really full erase exist ?

I'm planning to install CM9 alpha 2 on it and I want to have clean TP before

Thanks


----------



## JohanX (Oct 7, 2011)

Follow the directions in this post:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1426244

Worked great for me...

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

You did not say if you had a previous version of Android installed. It sounds like you did. You did not need to run full erase and WebOS Doctor. You need to download and run ACMEuninstaller the same way you ran ACMEinstaller. This will remove Android and reset the partitions back to before you installed Android. It would help to know what you had previously installed. If it was anything besides CyanogenMod, there may be left over traces of the other version of Android in the Boot folder. Post exactly what you had before and we can better advise what to do.

For what it is worth, there is a zip file that one runs from CWM that will remove most of the common rom ulmages from the boot folder. I'll post it here if you need it. You will need to do this before running ACMEuninstaller:


----------



## jlpek17 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you very much.

I try http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1426244 and I think it's a very good way if you'd like to start over ... and it just what I would like.

@nevertells : I used CM7 then I try "[vB2.9.1 Odexed][CM7 XRON-ified][Super Tweaked][Updated 01/03/2012]" and some versions before. I used the ACMEUnistaller but I have no idea if something there or not after doing that. Thanks for your help.

I think the method (http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1426244) could be a very useful way and maybe solve some problem after we "play" with our touchpad. It could be useful also to have it in bath or so.

Thanks you.


----------

